# Foxcon motherboard chipset drivers



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

Struggling to buy a new computer for our daughter. 

First one caught fire smoke, coming from tower grilles 
Fortunately the tower was sat next to me so I just pulled the power.

Second one from different supplier decided it needed to travel and is currently touring Europe courtesy of the courier. So far it has been to three countries but nowwhere near Wimbledon. Couriers name three letters, starts with U and ends in S

Third machine is an AMD processor on Foxcon motherboard. She is a keen gamer

Foxconn 6100K8MA Socket 939 MATX motherboard

I'm tring to find the chipset drivers for this board so I can install them when and if the computer arrives. 

If it doesn't turn up today I shall just cancel the order.

The Foxcon UK web site does not list this board. 

Wondering if anyone can help point me to the chipset drivers for this board so I can install them once I have the O/S XP home SP2 installed.

:-(

Thanks

Edit spelling stuggling - struggling

Ceri


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Are you sure you have the correct model number? It would seem a bit odd for the Foxconn website not to list it. 
It could be foxconn made the board for one of the mass produced makers and it comes under their website.


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

The board is as listed by the people supplying the computer. They have sent me details of the pc and motherboard

from their e-mail

spec is a AMD 64 3200, with 512mb DDR ram, a 250gb sata HDD with a Foxconn 6100K8MA Socket 939 MATX motherboard.

Until I get to open the box, RTFM. Install O/S etc.

Run Everest or Belarc I can only go on the information the retailers are supplying me.

I don't think she'll be able to use up that hard drive. It's larger than either of the SATA rives I have in my own box.

Fortunately I can donload everything on my own systems and just burn to CDR to keep a backup of all drivers etc.

Still no sign of any courier company. So it is time for lunch.

Thanks anyway.

Ceri


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

you will find 2 models with that number here http://www.foxconnchannel.com/Product/Search_Result.aspx?SearchKey=6100K8MA


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Many Thanks

Downloading chipset drivers as I type this. 

Ceri


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

Downloaded file indicates it is one of a set of zip files. 

I cannot open the downloaded file on any of the three machines I've downloaded it on.

Ideas for plan B please.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The board uses an NForce4 chipset, that means you should also be able to use the generic Nvidia drivers from here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_win2k_6.86.html

And integrated Geforce 6100 series graphics: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_91.31.html


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

My thanks to one and all for their help on this.

The computer didn't turn up though. The dealer never dispatched it. The previous computer went on a tour of Northern Europe, but also never made it to south west London.. The couriers web site has actually given up trying to provide any tracking information on this.

Launched into e-mail this afternoon, to all the senior managment of the company. Had some response already. Expecting a few more phone calls on Monday.

Just a shame the dealer has made such a mess of trying to dispatch a computer to a customer just 60 miles away. Via Belfast and Germany. Don't ask how, why or where I'm still trying to work out the route the courier may have taken myself.

Thanks again for your help.

Ceri


----------

